# some fun



## nickslandscaping (Jan 19, 2005)

I HAVE SOME SMALL PIKE IN MY TANK AT HOME, THEY GO THROUGH ABOUT 50 GOLD FISH A WEEK IT'S A GOOD PARTY FAVOR.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL Hilarious!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

nick,
You'll be amazed at how fast they grow....I've had a male blugill in a 30 gasllon tank now for 3 1/2 years. Got him when he was 1 1/2" long and now he measures about 10". I figure about 3 more years and he could be pushing a state record. (just kidding) Lots of small gold fish, crappie minnows, and nighcrawlers.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a around 9 inch bass in my 30 gal tank and has been eating mainly minnows and sometimes i give her/him a shiner and its pretty cool and also when i put in like 8-10 minnows, he/she will get one then another after another and have like 3 or 4 in its mouth just slurping one after other, i think its pretty crazy but ive had it since late-June.


----------

